# Firearms and Shooting > Pistol Shooting >  Cz vers 1911 vers glock

## Beaker

CZ is the even better way....

----------


## 300_BLK

> CZ is the even better way....
> Attachment 49547


+1

----------


## mikee

Sorry mate 1911 is the only way to go

----------


## R93

Or better still, a 2011 😆

19 round capacity is better than 8😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Jexla

+1 CZ  :Wink:

----------


## Beaker

> Or better still, a 2011 
> 
> 19 round capacity is better than 8
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


This is true.....
CZ can do that to though. 1 up spout and a full mag....

----------


## R93

> This is true.....
> CZ can do that to though. 1 up spout and a full mag....


Right you are but would you rather one that spits mushy peas or one that unleashes hell😆 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

Bearing in mind that hell is apparently warm and where all the bad girls go - and I hate peas.......

However, as long as its not a glock, I don't mind!

----------


## mikee

> This is true.....
> CZ can do that to though. 1 up spout and a full mag....


yes but that's no good to ya if it wont shoot  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Beaker

True. 
The only time that mines failed to spit mushy peas... Was when I forgot to put some powder between the primer and projectile...  :Have A Nice Day:  and for the rest of the time, it shoots better than I can.

----------


## R93

> True. 
> The only time that mines failed to spit mushy peas... Was when I forgot to put some powder between the primer and projectile...  and for the rest of the time, it shoots better than I can.


800 rounds thru the Chaos and only one stoppage due to missing primer.

My shadow has never had a stoppage that wasn't reloading related either. And it shoots where ya point it. I sometimes just don't point it in the right place😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Towely

+1 For the 2011. Havnt picked the shadow up in 12 months and probably wont ever again. And 27+ rounds in the mag = grin factor.

----------


## R93

> +1 For the 2011. Havnt picked the shadow up in 12 months and probably wont ever again. And 27+ rounds in the mag = grin factor.


I still like shooting my shadow but do not shoot it enough to justify keeping it.

Once you go 1911, 2011 ya never go back😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## marky123

Well to be fair they're all different
1911=handbuilt built by god,when you get one out heavenly choirs sing.Targets fall down of their own volition.
Czsp01=For middle aged men in denial,a bit like a Harley Davidson
Glock=goes bang,mags are cheap
Cheers

----------


## mikee

> I still like shooting my shadow but do not shoot it enough to justify keeping it.
> 
> Once you go 1911, 2011 ya never go back
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Before I gave pistol shooting away I had a para 1911 Double Stack .40, and then a 2011 Std gun and 2011 open gun,  then a real 1911 in 45acp
never owned a glock nor on of those CZ thingys every time I picked one up it felt like it was a toy and would break at any second :0

----------


## 308

Not sure if this thread is a pissing contest or a genuine comparison but as I have a CZ85, a Glock 34 and a classic 1911 in 45 I personally prefer the CZ on the range, the 1911 for overall feel and satisfying hits on target (but not what they call in the states- "daily carry") and the Glock with a thirty round mag for just doing a mag dump

I reckon steel frame for target and poly frame for speed but hey, whatever floats your boat

Is this the firearm equivalent of Husky vs Stihl?

----------


## R93

> Before I gave pistol shooting away I had a para 1911 Double Stack .40, and then a 2011 Std gun and 2011 open gun,  then a real 1911 in 45acp
> never owned a glock nor on of those CZ thingys every time I picked one up it felt like it was a toy and would break at any second :0


The CZ SP-01 would probably be one of the few all steel guns made these days.


Even my custom 2011 has a plastic trigger guard on it. But it is a practical move as it fits most styles of race holster without any cosmetic damage to the guard.


Must have been the weight of those mushy peas in the magazine that that gave it the toy feel.😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> Czsp01=For middle aged men in denial,a bit like a Harley Davidson


Thats friggen gold and probably true😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> Not sure if this thread is a pissing contest or a genuine comparison but as I have a CZ85, a Glock 34 and a classic 1911 in 45 I personally prefer the CZ on the range, the 1911 for overall feel and satisfying hits on target (but not what they call in the states- "daily carry") and the Glock with a thirty round mag for just doing a mag dump
> 
> I reckon steel frame for target and poly frame for speed but hey, whatever floats your boat
> 
> Is this the firearm equivalent of Husky vs Stihl?


Pretty sure it is all a big piss take mate.

I don't know enough about any of them to make a fair comparison even tho I have owned the guns concerned apart from a glock.

I will have a Glock 17 on my licence soon tho.
Will have to find a dark place in the safe to hide it😆





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## 308

The army have opted for Glock so that says something about their reliability

I would happily own a G17 - they can feel a bit like gripping a 4x2 but they damn well work 


I don't think that rifle shooters quite appreciate how short range pistols actually are, overall.

----------


## R93

> The army have opted for Glock so that says something about their PRICE.
> 
> I would happily own a G17 - they can feel a bit like gripping a 4x2 but they damn well work 
> 
> 
> I don't think that rifle shooters quite appreciate how short range pistols actually are, overall.


Fixed for ya 😆


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## specweapon

Once you go Czechmate you never go back

----------


## R93

> Once you go Czechmate you never go back


Are you shooting major with it mate?


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

> Are you shooting major with it mate?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


If you are and its a 9mm you wont be for long  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## R93

> If you are and its a 9mm you wont be for long


Reason I asked is the czeckmate is supposed to handle it?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

> Reason I asked is the czeckmate is supposed to handle it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


I was meaning std CZ75

----------


## specweapon

No I'm not shooting major, i'd rather not put the extra stress on the gun parts, although they're designed for it it will increase wear on consumable parts. Although coming 4th Open in our last interclub made me wish for the couple of extra points from major

----------


## Towely

The czechmate is built on the larger TS frame, not the standard cz75 frame. This is not a shadow shooting major pf ammo, its a different beast. They have been known to break slide stops but they ship out with spares in the box. Parts availibility is what made me not go down that route, and it just didnt sit right in my hand with an optic on it. Other than that they are a nice gun, i have shot with a number of people using them and other than problems with the big stick in most i have seen, they seem to run reliably. I have seen numerous 2011s choke in my squads, and they mostly have all been built by the same place.

----------


## R93

> No I'm not shooting major, i'd rather not put the extra stress on the gun parts, although they're designed for it it will increase wear on consumable parts. Although coming 4th Open in our last interclub made me wish for the couple of extra points from major


You should come shoot at our club.
Someone forgot to write times down for a rifle stage the other day so they picked the winner by points instead😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Jexla

> Well to be fair they're all different
> 1911=handbuilt built by god,when you get one out heavenly choirs sing.Targets fall down of their own volition.
> Czsp01=For middle aged men in denial,a bit like a Harley Davidson
> Glock=goes bang,mags are cheap
> Cheers


I'm middle aged at 23? Fuuuuuuuckkkkk

----------


## Banana



----------


## marky123

Sneaks up on ya quick

----------


## Beaker

> I'm middle aged at 23? Fuuuuuuuckkkkk


Your late, but thats ok. Visit the west coast si for a bit and you'll catch up/grow up a bit.

----------


## R93

Not a glock thing as it can probably happen to any mag but alas it was a glock in this instance😆

 I was ROing a stage today and gave the command to load and make ready, to a fella and his mighty glock 17. 
He inserted and tapped the mag. As he did this, it's contents flew in all directions around the range😆

Was a bit of a giggle and took ages to find the spring which got trampled into the gravel we have on the range.
Fair to say he got a bit of a roasting.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## marky123

Cool,I can't even take the baseplate off on purpose

----------


## R93

> Cool,I can't even take the baseplate off on purpose


To be fair it was a struggle to get it back on.
I am still amused as the look on his face was priceless.😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## gimp

I'd like a Glock.

----------


## 308

> I'd like a Glock.


If you pass through Welly hit me up and I can sort you out with a Glock and a few other 9mm/45's - only a G34 Gen 3 but the same as a G17 just a slightly longer barrel

----------


## R93

> I'd like a Glock.


You don't even use the guns you have now😆


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## gimp

> You don't even use the guns you have now
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Will be keen on smashing it in August once I get back to Hoki.

----------


## R93

> Will be keen on smashing it in August once I get back to Hoki.


Might need a heap of CRC to unseize your guns from lack of use first😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> Will be keen on smashing it in August once I get back to Hoki.


Come past this way, on the way, and have a crack to.

----------


## marky123

> I'd like a Glock.


No you wouldn't.

----------

